

Startup don of Israel - aswanson
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/jan2008/sb2008012_744161.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_tech+investing

======
daniel-cussen
"I don't like demonstrations because the young guys showing me are so
enthusiastic they think it is the greatest thing in the world--at least in
their life, and if you don't fake an orgasm, they go away very disappointed."

